# 5150 III vs DSLh



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Fender 5150 III 50 watt, or Marshall DSL100h?

I can get both for around 800 bones, and only need one.

Both have very similar features other than the marshall being switchable 100 watts. I don't mind either wattage though, but I can't afford a 5150 III 100w used, so the 50 seems good enough. Both have a solid three gain modes, resonance and presence knobs, etc etc. I believe the dsl has reverb, which I don't use.

I've never owned a 5150 or a Marshall so it makes it a hard choice. I kinda want a modern thrash tone with a bit of the marshall throwback of the 80's, but the 5150 sounds plain awesome too.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

That 5150 III is hard to beat, although the DSL can put out as well. the 5150 III 100 watter is one of my top three amps ever. Good luck on the hunt. Cheers, Lucius


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah its tough, they're both a lot of amp for the money.

I regret not buying marshalls a decade ago when they were half the price used.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

Those DSL's are usually under priced for the great metal tones you can get out of them. I think 8 for the head is a bit much but i'm in BC so different market and such. Cheers, Lucius


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

The DSL is only a month old, warentee etc which is a bit nice, but its conditionally sold and OBO, if the guy backs out I'd offer less and go from there. Well, that makes choices a little easier, but doesn't help the GAS. I would still love a used DSL/JCM around that price.

Stupid me, I sold an extra vehicle, so have this cash just burning a hole in my pocket! I should have just let the thing depreciate in my driveway..


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Lucius said:


> That 5150 III is hard to beat, although the DSL can put out as well. the 5150 III 100 watter is one of my top three amps ever. Good luck on the hunt. Cheers, Lucius


Oh, and have you compared the 50 watt? Did you go that route for the watts or extra features? I know about the channel volume issues, but it sounds like it wont affect the way I'll use it.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Can't go wrong either way. The only DSL100H I've heard was modded though. It did sound great though.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The current generation DSL100's supposedly fix a couple minor issues the older ones had, principally making balancing the 2 channels for friendly on the EQ side of things. 5150 will give you more gain and an extra channel, is somewhat more METALLL of an amp, though the Marshall can get plenty heavy. I think it's a matter of taste, for me having owned both (an older DSL50 and a current 5150-III), I preferred the DSL. The 5150 also has volume jump issues between channels.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm, maybe get a DSL and this to tie me over:











What did you prefer about the DSL? Both seem very versatile.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

The tone. I have nothing against higher gain, I like my Dual Rectifier better than either of those.


----------



## Lucius (Feb 2, 2006)

I know my buddy was frustrated with the level drop between the channels, so much so that he wanted the 100 watter. Tone wise they were both awesome. Cheers, Lucius


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

id listen to keto, he had pretty great tones from his 5150.

I haven't heard the new DSL, but my vote is for the 5150 as well.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 5150III 50w and absolutely love it's gain sounds - and that is from a Marshall freak. The new DSLs are Chinese and don't sound anywhere near as good as the original DSL amps.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want any thrash tone, the 5150 delivers in spades. I have very limited experience with the reissue DSL.

If you want a fender clean and high gain madness, get the EVH. If you want marshall, get the DSL.

If you want to save money, get Peavey 5150/II.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> If you want any thrash tone, the 5150 delivers in spades. I have very limited experience with the reissue DSL.
> 
> If you want a fender clean and high gain madness, get the EVH. If you want marshall, get the DSL.
> 
> If you want to save money, get Peavey 5150/II.



5150's of any varient are selling for the same price around there. Around 650-800, higher end being the 5153 50watt.

Well, of course now there is a listing for two backline jcm800 2203KK. 7 and 800, both a bit abused. Its the tribal pattern kerry king model if you haven't heard of it. Sure sounds badass.. great built in noise gate, no loop or channel switch though... Hmm.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't have any hands on experience with those, though I believe Sorbz had one and sold it on. I do know they take 6550's instead of EL34's and have a lot of extra gain compared to a stock 2203. I'd expect more headroom and low end out of the KK.

If I ever see one next to a vintage JCM800 2203 I will A/B for sure.

Honestly, your best bet is to go and try these amps out.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I just hate wasting kijiji people's time, as mine is wasted too often to count. If there is an obvious con, I'd rather weed it out first. Ultimately, Im sure I'd be good with any of them for a while.

The 2203KK comes with KT88's I think. I'd love me an original 800, but they're too rich for my blood. A buddy did just txt me to say they sound damn close when he had both and from hearing a few clips, its not exactly a one trick pony. The lack of loop is a bit of a con, I sometimes lack that versatility on my ad30 combo.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd rule out the DSL next to the KK.

What kind of cleans do you like, and since this isnt your only amp - do you care?


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn.. The guy sold both KK's in less than 24hrs. I guess thats pretty much out.

I love plexi styled cleans for a hendrix or stevie style sound, or el84 based amps. I've been loving the orange ad30's barely breaking up cleans for almost a decade now but I think the honey moon is finally over. The thing is hard on tubes and after spending probably a grand retubing it over the years, Im getting tired of it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What tubes were you buying??


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

mesa, ehx, JJ, EI, GT's, heck even peavey this last time. I think the most reliable were probably mesa and jj's. Im not on the up and up for the rebranding game so take it for what its worth.

The couple times I spent a bit extra to get EI's and golden lion pre's, the amp was like nothing else. It just sang and hung beautifully. But when you crank it hard a couple times a week they don't last more than a year. As we all know if you don't take the time to order them you're stuck with whatever the LGS has in stock, which is often crapola.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I got two years out of svetlanas in my amp, cranked weekly for two years. Biasing is very helpful.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I have experience with most of the mentioned amps.....

1) DSLH100 - excellent amp, made in Vietnam - not China. Build quality is excellent and the redesign addresses and solves all problems that the original DSL amps with regards to flaky circuit boards and cold solders. The green clean channel is very, very good and can approach the plexi-territory. The goods on this amp reside in the green crunch channel. Modded 1959 and stock 2203 tones are definitely alive and well here. Pleasingly rock solid and reliable despite the country of manufacture and price.
The red channel needs the bright cap clipped - loads of how-to articles online. Other than this, the red channel has all the gain you need from 1950 - 2005. 

2) 5150 (current gen) - Great amp and and does the EVH thing very well. High gain tones are the whole bag of potato chips but comes at the expense of a good clean channel. Beware of well documented channel switching issues on some models.

3) Kerry King 2203KK - not really a JCM 800 per se.... looks more like a DSL100H inside than a 2203 ever did. They seem to be plagued with electrical issues and I have bought, repaired and flipped 3 of them accordingly. These amps have shit resale value - probably due to the wankery tribal crap and the Kerry King love/hate factor.

4) Peavey 6505 - Imagine a 5150 with shit resale value (Peavey's law). All the good of the 5150 without the expense (if bought used). Good news is that Peavey's law also means that it is indestructible.


Nothing and I stress, nothing beats a true 2203/2204 circuit. Push it with whatever pedal floats your boat if needed.


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

Owning both, sometimes I still can't decide between the two! ... so I keep them stacked and I'll swap depending on my mood at the time. Chunky blues/classic rock - DSL. Modern metal tones - EVH. Both can do metal, but like mentioned above, the green crunch channel is where it is on the DSL. It even has a decent clean channel, but the weak digital reverb is its only downfall. If it's the more metal side you're looking for, the EVH won't disappoint one bit. If I had to keep just one, I'd give the edge to the EVH based on my tastes for what I use it for.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> I've never owned a 5150 or a Marshall so it makes it a hard choice. I kinda want a modern thrash tone with a bit of the marshall throwback of the 80's, but the 5150 sounds plain awesome too.


When I read this part, I think Mesa dual recto.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd get the Marshall over the 5150 only because I NEED that Marshall tone to survive.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Budda said:


> I got two years out of svetlanas in my amp, cranked weekly for two years. Biasing is very helpful.


Orange ad30 is cathode biased el84. Can't bias. They run hot as alot of el84 amps. It runs fine, I think its just the nature of the beast when cranking and boosting this style of amp.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Diablo said:


> When I read this part, I think Mesa dual recto.


Don't go doing that... adding more choices and all!
Im looking for an amp that I don't need to boost for gain or to tighten it up etc. I know with a dual rec you really need to boost it, and Im not a fan of the eq layout. I've owned an f50 for a couple years, and while it was great when it was dialed in, it sometimes took a while to get there even day to day, and especially room to room with my two bands at the time.

I had to pass up a great deal on the 5153 50watt because of an extra hold on a cheque and car repairs coming out of nowhere. Im a little bummed. The others I see are 50 to 100 more and don't have brand new tubes with receipts etc. Oh well.




purpleplexi said:


> I'd get the Marshall over the 5150 only because I NEED that Marshall tone to survive.


Does the 5153 clean have any of the marshall high-mids plexi bite, similar at all? I mean, it is a marshall platform, no? I seem to hear a bit of that on youtube, but thats youtube.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

TheYanChamp said:


> Don't go doing that... adding more choices and all!
> Im looking for an amp that I don't need to boost for gain or to tighten it up etc. I know with a dual rec you really need to boost it, and Im not a fan of the eq layout. I've owned an f50 for a couple years, and while it was great when it was dialed in, it sometimes took a while to get there even day to day, and especially room to room with my two bands at the time.
> 
> I had to pass up a great deal on the 5153 50watt because of an extra hold on a cheque and car repairs coming out of nowhere. Im a little bummed. The others I see are 50 to 100 more and don't have brand new tubes with receipts etc. Oh well.
> ...


I think the 5153 is derived from a Soldano SLO. I know the original 5150 sounds pretty damn close to an SLO according to the videos I watched on Youtube. I'm not sure about the cleans but since Fender makes it I'm sure they are good. That being said, no one buys a 5150 for the cleans.... except that ONE guy. haha


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, not buying it FOR cleans, but it certainly helps if they're musical, not solid state sounding and/or lifeless etc.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Tried the 5153 at L$M just now so here's a quick vague description and review after the first half hour!

I brought my trusty Kinal custom tele to see how the single coils will fare, I already know how hums will do. They had my cab, so that was easy.

First off, wholly shit gain! Even with frailin blues deluxe pups, this thing was a monster. Seemed like twice the gain as my engl e530, way more musical, tighter, chunkier, cuts through nice, barely had to tweak to get a great sound on any channel but the green.

Clean channel, definitely the low point, but with the gain a bit higher, bit of a treb and a bit more resonance it spanks real nice too. I'd imagine that with a boost would do any jazz/blues to classic and smooth fusion tones. 

The volume jump was quite drastic between green and blue, much more so than what I saw on youtube. That being said, the master was only around 2-3. Apparently its not as bad as you get to more gig/rehearsal volumes, but its still crappy for sure! To be fair, these are pretty low output pickups, so this guitar almost always needs a clean boost or higher gain settings before it starts spankin. Im sure this exaggerated the problem, but I should have grabbed a HH guitar to be sure.

Regardless, I got better clean/breakup sounds using the blue channel with the gain around half to 3/4, and my volume rolled back half. This guitar pot rolls back pretty evenly, so I hope it translates well with my others with cheaper electronics. That being said, this channel goes from full on chugz metal to spanky dirty clean adjusting only my guitar volume. I haven't had an amp do that before! As expected I don't think the volume jump is a deal breaker. For most stuff I only go from light/medium crunch and up. I rarely if ever play from full on chugs to cleanest of clean passages in my/our songs.

Red channel. Wow. Even with single coils, I don't see needing the gain to go any more than 11 oclock, ever. 9oclock is about the same feel as the blue channel at 3 oclock and up, so I can see how this would be a nice saturated lead sound set to cut through.

With all channels, I found myself leaving everything at noonish, maybe a bit less bass and more mid, and playing only with presence and resonance knobs to get the high/lows to sit. This is also the first amp I've had with these functions, so I'll have to get used to the way it tweaks the overall sound.


Unfortunately they didn't have the DSL100h. Trying to track one down in town to try. Regardless, the one last week is the only used model I've ever seen on kijiji, and I don't want to buy new.

Sorry for another crappy amp review!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> I know with a dual rec you really need to boost it...
> 
> Does the 5153 clean have any of the marshall high-mids plexi bite, similar at all? I mean, it is a marshall platform, no? I seem to hear a bit of that on youtube, but thats youtube.


Actually, you don't need to boost a recto. You just need to dial it in right.

5153 is a FMIC amp and has a fender-style clean channel.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh, Ok. Im not discounting recto's completely, maybe I've been reading too many damn forums lately. For me they're the epitome of nickleback rock. Maybe I should just end this thread like all others in the guitar forum world; sorry to inform you all, but I bought a kemper!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Oh, Ok. Im not discounting recto's completely, maybe I've been reading too many damn forums lately. For me they're the epitome of nickleback rock. Maybe I should just end this thread like all others in the guitar forum world; sorry to inform you all, but I bought a kemper!


They're used by so many bands that they cant really be pigeonholed 

When you do try out a recto, bring someone who has experience with them. They're not traditional in EQ'ing or layout. Also read the manual first as it helps with getting an idea of the tones.

Kempers are nice too.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I hear ya. I never got around to trying or owning one simply due to price, although they have gone down a lot on the used market.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yeah, $1000 is absolute top dollar for a dual recto, see them all the time for $7-800.

I admit I boost mine. But I have boosted all of my many amps, including the 5150III. 

I actually like a lot of the tones Nickelback uses, but our band sounds nothing like them.

Recto will have more bottom end natively than the 5150III, and a little more grain to the gain I think, less smooth. No volume jump between channels, each (of 3) ch has its own vol and tone controls.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Im still not a huge fan of having to tweak the amp all the time, or bring someone that knows how! I went there with the f50 and it was fine most the time, but sometimes it was a bummer, especially playing out. I also like the smoothness of the 5150, not sure if I'd like more grain or sawtooth or whatever.


I was set to pick up the 5150 when the guys back in town tomorrow. Then the guy with the DSL just emailed me and said the deal fell through and its mine if I want...

Damn me.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> Im still not a huge fan of having to tweak the amp all the time, or bring someone that knows how! I went there with the f50 and it was fine most the time, but sometimes it was a bummer, especially playing out. I also like the smoothness of the 5150, not sure if I'd like more grain or sawtooth or whatever.
> 
> 
> I was set to pick up the 5150 when the guys back in town tomorrow. Then the guy with the DSL just emailed me and said the deal fell through and its mine if I want...
> ...


A dual recto is like any other amp. when you find your settings, you more or less keep them. every amp needs some tweaking from time to time.
Im with Keto, I boost all my amps, lol and im a high gain guy.
As Budda says, lots of sounds from Mesa Dr....Foo fighters, Metallica, even 80s stuff like John Sykes. when I had one, I didn't even think of nickelback, lol. its a pretty iconic amp.
at least try one.

Warning, Amp Snob pontification ahead: But IMO, as someone who owned a 6505ii+ (or whatever it was called...the next evolution of the 5150), a Mesa Dr, and numerous other amps.....any of your current choices are just buying you time until you save up some scratch and get the amp you marry...Something like a Bogner XTC, Suhr/Caa PT-100/Od-100+, friedman BE-whatever, Diezel Herbert, etc.

hey that reminds me, Ive heard great things about Splawn Quickrods...80s metal producer Michael Wagener supposedly loves them. I don't see many around though. keep an eye open.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Im about to contradict myself, but Im buying a new amp to have full features and no compromises. The 5150 has some compromises.. that can be modded. (volume jump) But it also has great sounds, midi switching, and with a couple new pots, no downfalls that I can see. Im not a foo fighter or metal producer, but at the same time I've been getting all those classic sounds with whatever I use, to an extent. Not knocking mesa at all, maybe I'll own one some day. 
Also, Im not trying to start a all the legendary amps built since 1990 thread. If I was, I would have already bought the ac30HW for 1100, or a dual rec for 700, or a 5150 block for 550, or a stiletto for less. All great amps, but when you can't have them all, its a game of compromises. Every amp I've owned, I've kept long enough to make it work well for what I was doing at the time.

Axe music near me has a dsl100h. I will go try that in a bit, and then go from there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eh, trying to nail the "jack of all trades" amp doesn't always pan out like you hope it will. I got a dual rec roadster so that it could cover all the bases. Two years later and I had learned that I can't make a recto sound how I want, though I could get some decent sounds out of it. It wasn't a lack of versatility, it's the fact that I like marshall style amps for dirt.

Don't worry about finding "the best amp for all time" - find the amp that does what you need right now, the best.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Eh, trying to nail the "jack of all trades" amp doesn't always pan out like you hope it will. I got a dual rec roadster so that it could cover all the bases. Two years later and I had learned that I can't make a recto sound how I want, though I could get some decent sounds out of it.* It wasn't a lack of versatility, it's the fact that I like marshall style amps for dirt.*
> 
> Don't worry about finding "the best amp for all time" - find the amp that does what you need right now, the best.


it really does come down to that.
That's why im a fan of the CAA and Bogner amps I mentioned...hot rodded marshall jcm800/plexi dirt tones, and fender cleans. They really are jack of all trades amps....but of course they cost about as much as 2 of their competitors.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> it really does come down to that.
> That's why im a fan of the CAA and Bogner amps I mentioned...hot rodded marshall jcm800/plexi dirt tones, and fender cleans. They really are jack of all trades amps....but of course they cost about as much as 2 of their competitors.


I still want to try a Splawn and Soldano Hot Rod in person. Not that I need either of them


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd love a CAA, but I can't justify the cost. Well, the wife can't, I can!


----------

